# On m'a pris la vie



## tpfumefx

Salut à tous,

Je cherchais le vocabulaire le plus précis dans cette phrase : 

- On m'a *pris* la vie. 

Je sais qu'il y a un sens figuré pour le verbe prendre, mais y a-t-il d'autre plus précis ?


Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas certain de bien comprendre la demande : _plus précis_ que quoi ?!
Pour moi, "prendre (ou ôter) la vie" sont on ne peut plus précis. Non ?

Rappelons-nous également les années 70 et les paroles de cette chanson qui fit connaître au grand public un jeune artiste alors débutant, Nicolas Peyrac :

_Pauvre Madame Polanski
D'un seul coup on t'a pris deux vies
Mais qui donc s'en souvient ici ? _


----------



## tpfumefx

Je voulais dire plus pr_écis que le verbe prendre (un synonyme).

Merci en tout cas._


----------



## OLN

Le complément du verbe (la vie à qn) fait s'interroger sur le sens propre ou figuré, mais pas _prendre_.

Pensais-tu à la vie de celui qui parle (on a pris ma vie = on m'a tué ; on m'a pris la vie que je menais ?) ou à la vie d'un être cher ?


----------



## tpfumefx

Oui, justement OLN, je pensais à la vie que je menais (de celui qui parle) : "on m'a pris la vie que je menais".

Quel est le sens propre ou figuré dans cette situation ?


----------



## snarkhunter

tpfumefx said:


> "on m'a pris la vie que je menais".
> 
> Quel est le sens propre ou figuré dans cette situation ?


Bonjour,
Dans cette phrase, le sens est clairement figuré : si la personne devient alors effectivement comme "dépouillée" de cette vie, on ne peut pas dire que l'autre personne qui en est responsable ait pris possession de cette _vie volée_ à sa place !


----------



## OLN

Avec le complément "que je menais", l'auteur dit qu'à cause de quelqu'un ou de certaines circonstances, sa vie n'est plus la même.  
Comme le dit snarkhunter, la victime s'estime dépouillée (de son standing de vie, de son confort, de sa sécurité, que sais-je).

"On m'a pris la vie" sans le complément "que je menais" est métaphorique aussi, puisqu'un mort ne parle pas.


----------



## tpfumefx

Je voulais dire Par "prendre la vie que je menais", de m'empêcher de continuer la vie normale et de me mettre sur un mauvais chemin que je déteste...., mais pas de se dépouiller de cette vie.

Peut-on dire : on m'a déraillé la vie que je menais ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut tpfumefx,

Peut-être veux-tu dire qu'on t'a détourné du droit chemin ? (Ou détourné de ton chemin, tout court)


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_On m'a volé ma vie_ signifierait que l'on m'a empêché de mener la vie que je voulais (ou à laquelle j'avais droit), et forcé à en avoir une autre que je ne voulais pas.


----------



## tpfumefx

Oui, justement KaRiNe, 

Merci Jeandesponde, est-ce "voler" ici a un sens figuré ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Si tu mènes une vie que tu n'as pas choisie, cf. la réponse de JeanDeSponde.
Être détourné du droit chemin (en supposant qu'il y en ait un bon ! ) c'est avoir de mauvaises fréquentations et donc que ton comportement va devenir moins "droit", moins honnête...


----------



## tpfumefx

Merci beaucoup KaRiNe,

Actuellement, c'est la réponse de JeanDeSponde qui est valable dans cette situation, mais je voulais savoir le verbe "voler" ici, est-ce employé comme "figuré" ?

-On m'a volé la vie que je menais.


----------



## SergueiL

tpfumefx said:


> mais je voulais savoir le verbe "voler" ici, est-ce employé comme "figuré" ? On m'a volé la vie que je menais.


Comment cela ne pourrait-il pas être employé au sens figuré ?


----------



## OLN

tpfumefx, pourrais-tu nous expliquer ce qui te fait tant hésiter entre les sens figuré et littéral des verbes ?

Il faudrait peut-être revoir les différentes figures de rhétorique, mais en pratique, la distinction devrait être immédiatement perceptible pour un francophone.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Une vie ne peut pas être volée au sens propre (elle n'est pas tangible, elle ne s'attrape pas ! ), c'est donc forcément utilisé au figuré ici.



SergueiL said:


> Comment cela ne pourrait-il pas être employé au sens figuré ?


Lors d'un vol d'identité par exemple ? 
(Edit: oui, usurpation d'identité, c'est ce que je voulais dire, merci JDS !)


----------



## SergueiL

Même là, voler l’identité d'une personne n'est pas prendre ou voler sa vie au sens propre mais sa vie sociale.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

La question du sens figuré de _voler sa vie à qqun_ n'est pas si bête...
Quel est le sens propre de _voler_ ? 

Si je retiens "prendre, s'emparer de ce qui est à autrui avec l'intention de le faire sien" alors _voler ma vie _est figuré, puisque celui qui vole ma vie ne la fait pas sienne - il m'en prive seulement.
Le cas de _voler l'identité de qqun_ est moins clair, parce que celui qui vole mon identité la fait sienne - mais je l'ai toujours... [et je dirais alors, moi, plutôt _usurper_ que _voler_]. A rapprocher de _voler les idées de qqun_.


----------



## tpfumefx

Merci beaucoup JeanDeSponde, c'est bien compris.


----------



## tpfumefx

Bonjour,

Peut-on employer un sens propre au lieu du sens figuré "voler" dans la situation énoncée par J.D.S :

_*"*_*On m'a volé ma vie* signifierait que l'on m'a empêché de mener la vie que je voulais (ou à laquelle j'avais droit), et forcé à en avoir une autre que je ne voulais pas._"_


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonsoir tpfumefx 

Une petite suggestion : « On m'a fait prendre un mauvais tournant dans ma vie. »


----------



## tpfumefx

Merci Pierre.

Si simple, mais loin de l'idée de privation, et puis "prendre un mauvais tournant" entraine une nuance de temporalité.

J'éclaircis encore "qu'on m'a empêché (en privation) de mener la vie que je voulais (ou à laquelle j'avais droit) ,et forcé à en avoir une autre que je ne voulais pas, et que cette vie que je menais a perdu l'aspect, les caractères essentiels.

Quel est le sens propre dans ce cas ?

On m'a (.....) la vie ?


----------

